

Blockbuster book lays out the first 20 years of the Smartphone Wars - pavlov
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/09/12/blockbuster_book_lays_out_the_first_20_years_of_the_smartphone_wrars/

======
zeristor
This is a good article about the problems in developing the on of the first
Smartphone OSes. I take it since it didn't get much traction in America, and
the word Symbian isn't in the title people haven't picked up on this.

